# Need opinions, Lemax Spookytown or Dept 56??



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

*GO with the Lemax Spooky town*

Congratulations on joining the world of the Halloween Village.

We much more prefer the Lemax Spooky Town over the Dept. 56. We too have an extensive collection of Dept. 56 for Christmas and also my train layout. But, you cannot beat the spookiness of the Lemax.

If you can find someplaces on-line that still have the older pieces, we think they were better. Try http://www.houseoftam.com/. We have actually become very picky with the new pieces from Lemax as they don't seem as spooky as the earlier pieces.

We do have some of the Dept. 56 Halloween accessories to add in with the Spooky Town. 

Bottom line - go with the Lemax Spooky Town. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Not only is Spooky Town cheaper, it seems to be easier to find. There are several retailers in my town that carry Lemax but only 1 or 2 that carry Dept. 56 and they don't have much!


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

I like spooky town better, its more spooky and some really neat pieces like Frankenstein castle and mummy tomb, Dept 56 is more PC less fun


----------



## 3SpookyChicks (Jan 20, 2006)

I have some of both but definitely prefer Dept. 56. I love the spooky vintage feel and detailing.

Happy collecting!


----------



## 2FacedMayor (Mar 9, 2008)

DarkKnightlives said:


> I like spooky town better, its more spooky and some really neat pieces like Frankenstein castle and mummy tomb, Dept 56 is more PC less fun



I agree, my first impression of the Lemax pieces was that they have more bite to them. I have my eye on some of the older pieces as well. What do you guys see as the must have pieces? Im diggin Dr. stretch n pull torture factory, creepy barn, haunted gallion, isle of doom, boogie mans hangout, Spookytown fun house, vampire castle and frankenstein's labratory. I followed the above link to house of tam, seems to be the real deal. Do the older pieces ever turn up at Michaels or ac moore? Is the internet store at full price the only way to get the older pieces besides ebay?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

I have to say I prefer the Dept. 56 village. It might be more money but that's because it looks it. You can't compare the quality of the work and the paint between the two. If you have to do spooky town because of cost then by all means do so. So long as you are celebrating the season that is what counts, however, if you can afford the Dept.56 it is definately worth it.


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

2FacedMayor said:


> I agree, my first impression of the Lemax pieces was that they have more bite to them. I have my eye on some of the older pieces as well. What do you guys see as the must have pieces? Im diggin Dr. stretch n pull torture factory, creepy barn, haunted gallion, isle of doom, boogie mans hangout, Spookytown fun house, vampire castle and frankenstein's labratory. I followed the above link to house of tam, seems to be the real deal. Do the older pieces ever turn up at Michaels or ac moore? Is the internet store at full price the only way to get the older pieces besides ebay?


the mummys tomb or whatever they call it is a must have the animation is awesome!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Lemax for me, for sure. I agree with you that it is edgier than Dept 56. I have quite a few pieces, but the Haunted Gallen, Isle of Doom, and Gothic Ruins are among my favorites. Also Monster's Ball...I love to watch the monster couples dancing away. But far and away my favorite piece is called Spookiest House on the Block...not really spooky, just a normal house with a grandmom at the door. But 2 sets of TOTers circle the block on a sidewalk (they are moved by magnets under the sidewalk) and they stop at the door to say "trick or treat"...ADORABLE!!

I have a few Dept 56 pieces, too. But like Lemax much better.


----------



## 2FacedMayor (Mar 9, 2008)

Great info guys, keep it coming.

My 6 year old is so excited I think he's gonna pee his pants before we buy the first piece.


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

oh let me also add the Mortis theatre to the list of must haves. The website above that has the new 2008 releases is awesome, I was wondering what was coming, the best part of the spookytown is the animation and the sounds, I especially like the tomb where it goes "beware the curse of the mummy" and the door open and the mummy comes out


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Mix and match! There are great one's from both 56 and spookytown.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

We're a LeMax family. You sometimes find older issues re-issued at stores like Big Lots and K-Mart. There are some nice looking Dept. 56, but I think LeMax has better animation.
I do like Dept 56's Peanuts pieces. My favorite is Linus in the pumpkin patch with the Snoopy silhouette...
Does anyone else think that LeMax's colors are getting brighter? We prefer the older, muted color schemes.


----------



## Litenin (Sep 15, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> Does anyone else think that LeMax's colors are getting brighter? We prefer the older, muted color schemes.


Yes. We are not real crazy with all the newer neon colors. That's why we like the older pieces better. Much more creepier looking.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I agree with the mix and match idea. We have both in our display. IMO, there is no comparison in terms of overall quality, with D56 being sturdier. I don't like the scale of the D56 people and some accessories in relationship to the buildings though. Too large for the structures and can look out of place. We like the Lemax people as they are much more to scale with the D56 buildings. I agree with the muted colors being more desireable, and this is a con for Lemax which is too bright for my taste.
Bottom line, buy what you like and can afford to make a great display. If your kids are into it, you'll no doubt have to pick up some pieces that they want. Blended together the two will make a great display.


----------



## 2FacedMayor (Mar 9, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> I agree with the mix and match idea. We have both in our display. IMO, there is no comparison in terms of overall quality, with D56 being sturdier. I don't like the scale of the D56 people and some accessories in relationship to the buildings though. Too large for the structures and can look out of place. We like the Lemax people as they are much more to scale with the D56 buildings. I agree with the muted colors being more desireable, and this is a con for Lemax which is too bright for my taste.
> Bottom line, buy what you like and can afford to make a great display. If your kids are into it, you'll no doubt have to pick up some pieces that they want. Blended together the two will make a great display.



All good points and advice. Thanks!

I started the obsession by printing a list of all buildings since 2000 when they began. I highlighted what I wanted to buy first and started googling. Many of the online stores have most of the pieces but they want top dollar plus shipping. Ebay has a decent selection but most are list price plus $12-$25 dollars shipping. Through reading old posts in forums I can figure that Michaels and AC Moore wont start displaying the houses until July. Way too far away for me!! I don't mind spending money but I know there are deals to be found, I just need to keep digging.

You spookytowners who have your collection started already, what do you consider a good deal on a building? I DIDN'T count on the popularity and demand for these so Im a little blown away. When sellers aren't cutting each others throats with give away prices on ebay, thats a dead give away that theres a strong demand for that item. These are addictive (like everything halloween for us) so I can understand the demand. I would still like to find a low price hookup and I hope I dont have to wait until July!!


----------



## DarkKnightlives (Mar 9, 2008)

get a Michael's 40% off coupon and use it early in the season, later in the season the items go on sale at around 20% and you cant use the coupon and the selection drops, keep in mind Michael prices are at teh high end. menards also has sales as the season progresses, and their prices are lower than Michales but if the item you wnat is in short supply be aware they dont restock, some Lowes stores and Kmart and Meijer carry Spookkytown too


----------



## Midnight Whispers (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi, Look on the web, Couple of places sells Spooky-town. I myself like spooky-town But only if it the old Halloween things, {not into the old west stuff or pirates stuff, But give me the monsters and witches and things that goes bump in the night and I, m happy.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Like DarkKNightLives said, definitely use the Michaels' 40% off coupon early in the season. Guarantees you get what you want, because sometimes popular pieces sell out. My best deal ever on a Lemax was in a store in the NE called Boscovs. They have a "roulette" sale where the discount can be anywhere from 10 to 100% off. We hit it for 60%.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

A trick I learned last year for more Michael's/AC Moore coupons was to go to a fast food restaurant or two on Sunday morning and raid the free papers for their ads. ;-) 

Seriously, nobody there gives a crap about anything other than the comics and sports.


----------



## 2FacedMayor (Mar 9, 2008)

I will definately be all over the coupons when the pieces hit Michaels in a few months. I think from what I read they start putting them out in June or July.

I bought my first piece this morning, Dr. stretch n pull for a decent deal. Im psyched!!


----------



## 2FacedMayor (Mar 9, 2008)

Spookytown Update-

Good News: Got the Stretch N. Pull house in the mail today.

Bad News: It got busted up in transport.

Probably a lesson to be learned here, these pieces are too delicate to be handled by normal shippers. Sucks because there are deals to be had I think. Oh well guess Im off to a rough start.


----------



## Neodreams (Aug 22, 2005)

Spooky Town is the better of the two I think also. Then again I sell Spooky Town so I would say this but I have been collecting it for 7 years now.


----------



## lizzydripping (Aug 7, 2010)

*Lemax in San Diego*

I'm from the UK and have been collecting Dept 56 for about 5 years. I didn't even know Lemax Spookytown existed until recently. I'm visiting San Diego in a few weeks but can't seem to find anywhere that stocks Lemax. Can any body suggest anywhere?


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

lizzydripping .. check out Micheals craft stores. They carry spooky town


----------



## lizzydripping (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks whichypoo. I think I've figured out where there is one in San Diego.


----------

